# 457 Visa questions - thinking of quitting job and finding another...



## tropicalbarbi (Sep 9, 2008)

Needing a bit of guidance around the rules around a 457 and possibly transferring to new employer.

I am a Canadian that is currently on a 457 visa working for a specific employer in Sydney. This employer was my sponsor (organized everything while I was canada). I am thinking of quitting that job and finding another, but not sure what is required visa wise.

Can the 457 be transferred easily to another employer sponsor - or does it require a whole new application from the new employer? Can recruitment agencies help? (I haven't used one before - I actually transferred offices to Sydney office). Will it be difficult to find another job if it requires the new company to sponsor me? (I'm in Finance/Accounting - there are a lot of jobs and I am qualified).

As an option - my significant other is defacto on my 457 visa - it is possible that he could get his employer to sponsor him as well...

Any guidance would help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi tropicalbarbi, 

This question has been asked recently unfortunately (you can do a search for it) but I think that the answer was that if you quit the job your visa becomes invalid. You have to find another job with a visa before you can quit. 

Not sure what happens with your significant other... Have you spoken to a migration agent since they should be able to let you know where you stand.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I would talk to an agent because if you make a wrong move you risk your lawful status (for you and your partner). Better to be safe than sorry. I think that 457s can be "transferred" insofar as you drop one and pick up another immediately, but I'm not sure what the steps are.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

hi,
Karen is absolutely correct; if you change employers, you need a new application and sponsor.......
There is a grace period of about 28 days i believe, but i am not totally convinced this is the case.

Hope you find a happier employment situ

Jane


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

Jane is right. 
For the 457
If your visa is expiring you must leave or get visa extended before your visa runs out.
If your job finishes you have 28 days grace period to find another job and sponsor or you have to leave.
If you quit your job you have 28 days to finalise your affairs before you leave. You could also use this time to secure a new job and sponsor.
But its far better to organise all this whilst you are still sponsored and in employment.


----------

